# Premature delivery?



## DianeS (Mar 18, 2011)

I had a doe kindle today on her day 24. The kits were fully formed, but small.

Is that what premature kits look like? I expected less perfect formation for kits a week early. I suppose it's possible that I have royally messed up my record keeping, maybe mixing up two breeding dates. 

Thoughts?


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 18, 2011)

24 days is kind of early for rabbits to have babies, what breeds are they?


----------



## DianeS (Mar 18, 2011)

A Californian doe, bred to a NZ buck.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 18, 2011)

medium/large breeds of rabbits usualy don't have babies that early. Mabey you could have accidentally wrote down the wrong time that your rabbit would have had babies.  I guess I have never had any early litters so I wouldn't know what kits are supposed to look like.


----------

